# Call me to work



## Lily23 (Jun 23, 2022)

Hi! I just got hired and still on my 90 days probation, the HR just call me earlier and asked if i can go to work for 4pm-10pm today, but i don't know if i can do it because i have work at 4am tomorrow, do you think it's gonna be a problem if i declined to go to work for today?  Thanks for the answers!


----------



## happygoth (Jun 23, 2022)

Lily23 said:


> Hi! I just got hired and still on my 90 days probation, the HR just call me earlier and asked if i can go to work for 4pm-10pm today, but i don't know if i can do it because i have work at 4am tomorrow, do you think it's gonna be a problem if i declined to go to work for today?  Thanks for the answers!


You aren't under any obligation to say yes. I would just say something like I have to go in for 4am tomorrow so no, I can't work tonight.


----------

